# imovie gives me error message -2125



## piper99 (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a 3 hr. movie which keeps giving me above error message.... tried to share to media browser as well as export movie and same problem..... all software up to date on leopard .


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What are you doing when you get the error? Is there any other text in the error message?


----------



## piper99 (Jan 28, 2009)

text says "unable to prepare project for publishing" -2125
thanks for replying
Martin


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I can't seem to find that error on Apple's support site. BUt the fact that it's trying to prepare the movie, I'd want to know how large is the project, when did you last save, how much free space on the drive do you have, have you moved any of the files that you have added to the project since adding them?


----------



## piper99 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tm:
Thanks for your reply..... to answer , I have 100Gigs of space , the project is 3 hrs long , and I moved the files from my external hard drive which apparently wasnt formatted as GUID? to the internal drive .
I have now split the project into 2 parts and am trying to see what will happen there.
Are you familiar with GUID ? Apple said my external should have been under that format .
regards
Martin


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The format type only needs to be GUID if you plan to boot an Intel Mac from it. Otherwise HFS+ or FAT32 would be fine for most things. The other thing to worry about is if it was formatted FAT32, as FAT32 can not handle files over 2 Gig in size, so if your movie file was greater than 2 Gig, that may be the issue, and thus it may keep you from doing what you need without having to start over.


----------

